# I'm having a computer issue and I am going to throw my computer out the window and...



## Cruentus (May 18, 2006)

.... live in my shed in my yard and swear off all technology for the rest of my life. 

O.K....this isn't a tech issue specifically having to do with this board, but I was hoping that someone smarter then I could help me anyways! 

I am trying to update my Java script. Without it, I can't update my geocities website. My plan was to work off geocities to update my site, send Bob the files along with some doe so he could work his magic and get the content up on my actual domain name.

Anyways, I get to this page: http://java.com/en/download/windows_ie.jsp

I click "Begin Download" and I get this..







So I click on it to download ActiveX, I get this...






I click "install," then I get the "Windows installer" window. It says "preparing to install," but it is just stuck there.

That's it. I get stuck on "preparing to install." WTF?

Now, my only thought is that maybe I have to disable a popup blocker or firewall or virus blocker of some sort, but I am not sure exactly how to do all of that. I disabled my norton once already and tried it and got the same results, though.

So, any of you wizards got ANY suggestions for me?

If not, how about some suggestions on who I can call to figure this out?

If not....then that is fine. I will be living in my shed if anyone needs me....

Paul


----------



## Andrew Green (May 18, 2006)

Not sure, active-x is something I avoid...

Can always give the offline instalation a try:
http://java.com/en/download/windows_xpi.jsp

Download the file and run it locally.

ps: Javascript is built into your browser, what it looks like you are trying to get is the Java run time environment, which is entirely seperate from javascript.


----------



## Cruentus (May 18, 2006)

OK...all I know is that when I try to access page builder on geocities, I can't do it. It won't even respond. The geocities suggestion was that I might need to update java. I don't know...


----------



## Cruentus (May 18, 2006)

Thanks, though. I am trying to download the file offline and run it locally. I don't know if that will help but we'll see.


----------



## Phil Elmore (May 18, 2006)

I have had problems updating Java versions before that seemed to be a problem of accessing the server where the update is kept, rather than a problem with my computer.


----------



## Cruentus (May 18, 2006)

Phil Elmore said:
			
		

> I have had problems updating Java versions before that seemed to be a problem of accessing the server where the update is kept, rather than a problem with my computer.


 
I ended up figuring out the Java part, finally; I think I was having a similar problem.


----------



## Cruentus (May 18, 2006)

O.K...I can't access "pagebuilder" so I can work on my geocities cite; that is the real problem that I am havinig.

I did everything listed here, but still nothing! http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/geo/builder/builder-06.html

I have some other stuff I'll try, but I am basically out of suggestions.

Does anyone have an idea what might be the problem?

Help would be appreciated!

Paul


----------



## dubljay (May 18, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> O.K...I can't access "pagebuilder" so I can work on my geocities cite; that is the real problem that I am havinig.
> 
> I did everything listed here, but still nothing! http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/geo/builder/builder-06.html
> 
> ...



Try running linux :uhyeah:

...Or...



Disable any and all pop up blockers and or spyware (temporarily)
manually uninstall JRE (java runtime environment) and reinstall using the offline version (try using this link from oldversion.com  http://oldversion.com/download.php?idlong=51ddf4ef924cec632ba003524ea687e1)
oh... and use firefox 

and if all above fail... proceed with your original course of action​


----------



## Carol (May 18, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> O.K...I can't access "pagebuilder" so I can work on my geocities cite; that is the real problem that I am havinig.
> 
> I did everything listed here, but still nothing! http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/geo/builder/builder-06.html
> 
> ...


 
What is pagebuilder?  

When you say you cannot access it, what do you mean?  DO you have a screen print of your issues?   

Feel free to ping me at any of my IMs if it's easier.


----------



## Cruentus (May 18, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> What is pagebuilder?
> 
> When you say you cannot access it, what do you mean? DO you have a screen print of your issues?
> 
> Feel free to ping me at any of my IMs if it's easier.


 
Nope, no screen print.

"Page Builder" is the website design software that is available online through Geocities. When I go to open a file, a page builder message pops up which says "If page builder does not automatically load, click here" I click, and nothing happends. Nothing at all.

On my old computer before it crashed, page builder would automatically load when I would open a geocities webfile. With my new computer which is much more up to date and better, I get nothing.

This sucks.

Paul


----------



## michaeledward (May 18, 2006)

This may be way too obvious ... but ... 

What are the security settings on your Internet Explorer - Tools - Internet Options - Security Tab? Could you have a level of security that is preventing the pagebuilding to run? 

Also, the Advanced tab has a Security group in options .... 'Allow files to run on my computer' ... type of thing?


----------



## Cruentus (May 18, 2006)

http://pagebuilder.yahoo.com/members/tools/pagebuilder/html/externalcontrol.html?pbserver%3D%22http%3A//pagebuilder.yahoo.com%22%3BcloseWindow%3Dtrue%3BstartPageBuilder%28%22/user/.pages/bio.page%22%2C%20%22%22%2C%20%22us.z%22%29%3B

There is the link to the pagebuilder icon I can't access.

Michael, no suggestion would be too obvious at this point. I appreciate the help.

To tell you the truth, besides disabling my popup blocker or Norten, I have no idea what security settings would be blocking pagebuilder, or how I would turn them off. Suggestions from anyone would be appreciated.

Paul


----------



## Cruentus (May 18, 2006)

Also, because I have the latest and greatest of Internet explorer that I updated, I can't find anything on my damn toolbar. I can't even cut and paste at the moment. I will try to find security settings though in this mess and see if messing with security settings doesn anything for me. What the hell, couldn't hurt...


----------



## Cruentus (May 18, 2006)

O.K....I found my cut and paste. wHore-A, me so smeart.

I found my security settings. enabled everything and tried it and it didn't work. I am going to try to uninstall Java and reinstall and see what happends, I guess. Then I'll defrag and a look for viruses and ****. Did I mention that I haven't been able to work PDF files either? Don't know if these problems are related....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 18, 2006)

Scan for spyware
Scan for Viruses
Scan Disk & Defrag
Reinstall Java
Try installing FireFox


Bout all I can think of. right now.


----------



## Cruentus (May 19, 2006)

Currently, I have done everything but install firefox. How do I do that?


----------



## Lisa (May 19, 2006)

try here 

http://www.downloadfirefox.net/


----------



## Andrew Green (May 19, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Currently, I have done everything but install firefox. How do I do that?



I think it's time to give up on Geocities and move the site somewhere else


----------



## Cruentus (May 19, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> I think it's time to give up on Geocities and move the site somewhere else


 
That's what I would like to do, but I need to get in there to do it.

Well, thanks for everyones help.

My computer is updated, defraged, scanned, Java updated and re-Javaupdated, and firefoxed. I still can't get into pagebuilder, so I have no idea WTF. This pisses me off because that has been an all day project, in between other things.

Oh well. If anyone has any suggestions, cool. But, it looks like I am going to have to try another avenue. Grrr...

Paul


----------



## Carol (May 19, 2006)

That is one HUGE java app you are trying to load, Paul.

Your IE files are overloaded with remnants of past web pages.  Somewhere I wrote down a few tricks that clean out more than just the button on the internet options page.  I've seen a few browsers that get snarled running ferociously large java apps because of this. Installing FireFox may help because with a new browser, you won't have had the chance to fill up it's cache files yet 

Do a complete spyware scan with Ad-Aware or equivalent (Ad-Aware is the one I swear by) and make sure you have an absolutely up to date definitions file...and be sure to do a full stop/start of the computer.  Shut the machine dead off, wait 30 secondes, then start again.  Just hitting restart does NOT do the same thing, it does not allow the internal chipsets to drain.

In the mean time, I'll try to dig up my magic tricks.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 19, 2006)

Personally, I gone through a lot of Atari's, Nintendo's, and a couple of Play Station's through the years. Oh, yeah, 1 IMac too! 


I say : DO IT!   

What a good, all be it, brief, feeling you'll have!

As fast as our computers become obsolete, and outdated, you'll need a new one soon anyway---LOL!


----------



## Carol (May 19, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> That's what I would like to do, but I need to get in there to do it.
> 
> Well, thanks for everyones help.
> 
> ...


 
Call your ISP.


----------



## Carol (May 19, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> That is one HUGE java app you are trying to load, Paul.
> 
> Your IE files are overloaded with remnants of past web pages. Somewhere I wrote down a few tricks that clean out more than just the button on the internet options page. I've seen a few browsers that get snarled running ferociously large java apps because of this. Installing FireFox may help because with a new browser, you won't have had the chance to fill up it's cache files yet
> 
> ...


 
Doh.  What I have are some things that may help a Windows 2000 machine, and not effective against Windows XP.   

Unless of course....you are running Windows 2000....


----------



## Cruentus (May 19, 2006)

I have Windows XP, with plenty of diskspace left. I don't think that size matters.......of the Java program! The JAVA Program I mean...Doh! :erg: 

I'll try to fully turn it off and turn it back on again just for fun, but I am pretty sure that won't do anything at this point. I have defraged and scanned for viruses (spyware, adware). And I am pretty sure I cleaned my caches.

I'll have to accept that it's not me, it's her, collect my things, and move out of Geocities for good. 

Paul


----------



## Kreth (May 19, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I'll try to fully turn it off and turn it back on again just for fun, but I am pretty sure that won't do anything at this point. I have defraged and scanned for viruses (spyware, adware). And I am pretty sure I cleaned my caches.


Make sure you run your scans in Safe Mode. A lot of malware installs a process that runs in the background and will re-install everything as fast as you remove it.


> I'll have to accept that it's not me, it's her, collect my things, and move out of Geocities for good.


That's probably a good decision. Geocities is widely regarded as "the projects" of the Internet. :uhyeah:


----------



## fireman00 (May 19, 2006)

I was having problems with pagebuilder on Verizon's site when I was trying to build my personal page.... seems that I had pop-ups blocked and that prevented P/B from loading.  Have you checked that pop-ups are enabled?


----------



## Cruentus (May 19, 2006)

fireman00 said:
			
		

> I was having problems with pagebuilder on Verizon's site when I was trying to build my personal page.... seems that I had pop-ups blocked and that prevented P/B from loading. Have you checked that pop-ups are enabled?


 
yup.


----------

